
Lyft’s $1B Gross Run Rate in Context - pavornyoh
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/lyfts-1b-gross-run-rate-in-context/
======
pilatesfordogs
Can someone explain the term runrate to me ?

~~~
wisty
Estimate of the year, based on the month.

So they billed for $1B / 12 for the month, though that includes the driver's
cut, so it's more like $16 million which is obviously very nice to have.

